# 600W ATX power supply replacement



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 26, 2019)

I need to replace what I'm pretty sure is a dead one in a PC.

Recommendations? Dis-recommendations?

TIA


----------



## José Herring (Mar 26, 2019)

I like Corsair and OCZ, but there is a rating system on PSU that should be consulted before you buy.

https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...ency-power-supplies-cut-your-electricity-bill


----------



## Garlu (Mar 27, 2019)

EVGA SuperNOVA G2/G3 or Corsair RMx... or fanless Seasonic are pretty good.


----------



## mdvirtual (Mar 27, 2019)

I've had good luck with Corsair. Just picked up an RM850x for a 9900k build, and have a TX750 that's been solid in my 2600k machine since 2011. NewEgg has a sale/$20 rebate going now for the RMx series, think it's good through the weekend.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 27, 2019)

Great, thanks everyone!


----------



## Mornats (Mar 27, 2019)

mdvirtual said:


> I've had good luck with Corsair. Just picked up an RM850x for a 9900k build, and have a TX750 that's been solid in my 2600k machine since 2011. NewEgg has a sale/$20 rebate going now for the RMx series, think it's good through the weekend.


I've been running a Corsair RM850x for four and a half years on an overclocked i7 4790k CPU. It also runs a GTX 970 gpu and is used for gaming and audio production. I don't think the fans have ever kicked in yet.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone ever have one go bad and take other hardware with it?


----------



## Mornats (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, I had a cheap one many years ago that took out a motherboard and CPU. After that, I didn't skimp, bought good brands and it's all been fine.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 27, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> Anyone ever have one go bad and take other hardware with it?



I'm hoping not!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 27, 2019)

Make sure to get 80+ Gold no matter which PSU you pick.
There’s Platinum/ Titanium but these aren’t noticeably different than Gold.

ASUS website still has a PSU helper app.
It’s really basic but still viable to help you select the right Power.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 27, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Make sure to get 80+ Gold no matter which PSU you pick.
> There’s Platinum/ Titanium but these aren’t noticeably different than Gold.
> 
> ASUS website still has a PSU helper app.
> It’s really basic but still viable to help you select the right Power.



I know I need 600W (or higher), and the one I'm replacing is Bronze. The Gold ones are about twice as expensive.

Do I really care?

Edit: I mean do I care about their being Gold rather than Bronze, not do I really care about the price!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 27, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I know I need 600W, and the one I'm replacing is Bronze. The Gold ones are about twice as expensive.
> 
> Do I really care?


Yes. A faulty PSU can lead to problems that are hard to diagnose. If you want a stable and happy PC you never want to skimp on that part. Or, get a cheap mobo or cheap ass ram. No need to go much higher than 80+ Gold rated though on a PSU.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 27, 2019)

Modular is always nice so that you can keep away any clutter. Especially since most of us don't need the extra power connections for GPUs etc. 

I use the RMi (or is it RMx?) ones since the fan will stay off for a large percentage of the load meaning that in my computer it doesn't spin at all.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 28, 2019)

Your PSU is the heart that pumps the blood (electricity) around your PC. You want that to be a nice clean steady stream at all times. Don't skimp and give it a dodgy ticker!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 28, 2019)

I use the Modular Silverstone Strider series, both 550 watts.
I’m sure the newer models are still competitively priced too.
They’re known for being smaller and quiet.
I’ve only bought 2 in the last 8 years for old parts coming out of racks that go into internet towers.

Yes I still have a fliptop phone that’s waterproof.
My hypocrisy only goes so far.

Each of the youngest Chimuelos has their own Desktop PC.
I’ll still be using towers after everyone else uses wearable.
That’s how many parts I got.

Here’s the overkill Platinum 80+ 1200 watt version for 189.00 USD.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 28, 2019)

Now that you got me going. I’ve been buying Cables from IceModz of Iceland so long the guy retired, but everyone has his cable treats.

I get custom colors and lengths made and cut which adds another 50 bucks, but buying modular PSU and custom cabling is th final act of depravity but nothing will ever burn through or cut these.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Yes. A faulty PSU can lead to problems that are hard to diagnose. If you want a stable and happy PC you never want to skimp on that part. Or, get a cheap mobo or cheap ass ram. No need to go much higher than 80+ Gold rated though on a PSU.



Because this machine is just for overflow and older V.I.s that don't run on the latest MacOS on my main computer, I just want to get it running again as cheaply as possible - without turning the machine into a POS, of course. Something of the same quality that doesn't break would be fine.

This is a VisionDAW machine from 2009 or so that I bought a couple of years ago from a forum member so I'd have something more recent than my pile of P4s. I turned it on for the first time in a couple of months, and nothing happens. Mark Nagata (Mr. VisionDAW) figures it's probably the power supply.

To be honest, this is the first time I've had a power supply fail in any computer, Mac or PC! My P4s - including a 2003 VisionDAW - are all fine. So is a 1995 Mac I use for a synth librarian!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2019)

Okay, so the Gold was $15 more than the Bronze - not twice as much - so this is the one I ordered.

I hope I wasn't too cheap.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 28, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, so the Gold was $15 more than the Bronze - not twice as much - so this is the one I ordered.
> 
> I hope I wasn't too cheap.



Great find!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> Great find!



Let's hope!

This turned into more of a scavenger hunt than I started out going on, but I appreciate all the info everyone's posted here.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 28, 2019)

EVGA is most likely just like Corsair, Silverstone, as far as guts go.
Most PSUs are, they differ in casing, size, fans (maglev/fluid bearings), etc.

Gold is always fine, below it and above it from Bronze up are all good.
It’s just Gold is the overall best bang for a buck.
Uridium, Lithium,..a bunch of gamer crap.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 29, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> maglev



Haha


----------



## José Herring (Mar 29, 2019)

Good one. I had forgotten about EVGA and Silverstone. Which is weird because those are the ones I went to when I moved on from Corsair and OCZ.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 1, 2019)

Update: it works. Thanks again for all the help.

Now I have to figure out why TF Microsoft Remote Desktop isn't working. It's on the Mac side.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 2, 2019)

I have 2 named Ultra I got about 10 years ago from Tiger Direct that are still running.


----------

